# Filo Dough?



## maxon8 (May 24, 2006)

I have just used filo dough for the first time to make a simple dessert. It turned out well but with one exception, I purchased the filo dough pre-made and frozen.

I try to bake with fresh ingredients so what are the benefits of making fresh filo dough over that of frozen and just how hard is it to get continuity?. 

Which do professional chefs prefer, fresh or frozen?.

maxon8


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i have never made filo (phyllo?) dough. i would think that its a pain in the @$$! i've only heard of people buying it. there is no shame in buying certain things premade!


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I have only used the frozen, but I found if it is stored too long in the freezer it does tend to crack easier. :-(((
Made srudel dough several times and I can't see as there is much difference,
it is so thin like filo. 
I thought it was going to be tedious to work with but it wasn't too bad, mind you, you do get waste with it..... qahtan


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

There used to be a Greek restaurant in SF where the old proprietor made his own phyllo and that's the only time I haven't eaten frozen dough. It is tricky to make using a very thin batter that is virtually painted on to a hot plate for a few seconds. Then, because it is so thin it dries out and cracks while you are making more sheets. Store bought is much the better way to go.

Jock


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes I looked up "how to make phyllo dough" and it is very similar to strudel dough, using a pasta roller or a rolling pin. qahtan;-))))


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I watched an episode of Unwrapped on the Food Channel where they showed the how to’s of making filo dough; I wouldn’t touch it with a 10 foot pole. 

They showed these men working with these large sheets of dough that looked like they were about as thick as a piece of tissue paper. I’m thinking that this is something that would take years of practice to perfect.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Actually it wasn't all that difficult, I made it with a friend, and we stretched it out from a dollop dough to hang over the edge of my 4 ft kitchen table.

qahtan..;-))))


----------



## mikex1337 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use frozen dough for all of my projects and it works just fine.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Lidia Bastianich has a recipe she says is fool proof. But I've always worked with frozen dough and my mom's Greek friends buy theirs, too, same with kataifi.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Complete Book of Pastry 
by Bernard Clayton, Jr.,

HUNGARIAN APPLE STRUDEL )

[36- TO 48-II'CH STRUDEL CUT INTO 2-INCH SERVII'GS]

Regina Hollander, born in Hungary in the last century. made this
apple strudel on April 17. 1921. to be served to members of her
wedding party. Fifty-seven years later she made it for me in the
kitchen of her Indian-apolis home.

"Isn't this a miracle dough!" she exclaimed again and again as she

walked around the table, stretching the dough over the floured
cloth. It was a statement, not a question. It was abundantly clear
she had not lost her fascination with the dough after making
literally thousands of stm-

dels in her kitchen over a long lifetime.

She was positive about one particular step in making the dough:
after being kneaded, it must rest 15 to 20 minutes on a towel under
a warm pot or bowl inverted over the dough. Also, during this
interlude peel and grate the apples. If this is done beforehand,
they "'ill discolor.

The small ball of dough with which Mrs. Hollander started to work
weighed 18 ounces, little more than a pound. After she had stretched
and trimmed the dough, it measured 48 by 24 inches and weighed only
13 ounces; 5 ounces had been discarded in the trimming.

The final length of the strudel depends on the skill of the home

baker. You will find this will increase with experience.

The walnuts in the filling complement the apples perfectly. Mrs.

Hollander prefers a Jonathan apple, but other choices are Golden and

Red Delicious.

Dough:

2 cups all-purpose flour
V2 teaspoon salt

I tablespoon butter or margarine, room temperature 1egg, room
temperature

3/4 cup water, approximately

1/2 cup flour, to sprinkle on cloth

Filling:

1 pound cherry preserves, drained

I cup finely ground dry bread crumbs 1 cup granulated sugar

2 cups walnuts, ground medium to fine V2 teaspoon cinnamon

1/2 cup raisins, white or dark, plumped

1 1/2 to 2 pounds (4 or 5) apples, peeled and grated

I/2 pound (2 sticks) unsalted butter or margarine, to brush

1/2 cup confectioners' sugar, to dust

lne 18 by 12-inch baking pan, brushed with melted fat and sprinkled
with flour. Parchment paper cut to fit can be used instead.

BAKINGPAN

WORK SURFACE At this point strudel may appear to be a major
undertaking. It is. But be assured the result is worth it. Prepare
the kitchen table or one or two card tables by covering with a
length of cloth. An old damask table*cloth is very good. Secure the
cloth with tacks or by tying, if it slips as you pull the dough.

Filling:
Drain cherries. Reserve the syrup for another use (breakfast
pancakes perhaps), but reserve 2 tablespoons of it to dribble over
the cherries after they have been placed on the dough.

Place at hand the bread crumbs, sugar, nuts and cinnamon. Plump
raisins in hot 'water for 15 minutes, drain and pat dry on paper
towels.

Clarify butter in a small pan. Set aside.

Select the apples to be peeled and grated later.

Dough:
Only the procedure for preparing dough by hand is detailed here.
Please turn to page 230 for instructions

In a bowl mix flour, salt, butter or margarine and egg. Pour

in about 1/2 cup water and blend. The dough must be soft and elastic-
just beyond the sticky stage. Add more water if the dough is firm.

Knead the dough 12 mins, with a dough knife or broad spatula,
lifting the mass off the table surface and dropping and! or throwing
it down with considerable force. This is a long kneading period, so
walk away from it occasionally if you tire.

RESTING 20 min. Place the dough on a cloth and cover with a pot,
pan or bowl that has been warmed in hot water. While the dough is
resting, cover the work surface with a cloth and sprinkle with
flour. Pat the V2cup flour into the cloth.

Place the dough in the center of the work surface.

Stretch and roll to a IS-inch round. Brush with shortenmg.

STRETCHING 15 min. Caution: Remove rings and smooth rough
fingernails.

Read the detailed description for stretching dough on page 230. Do
not grasp between the fingers, which may weaken and pi~rce the dough
at that point.

Stretching must be done with the backs of the hands.

You may wish to have a second person pull (but gently) against you
from across the table. Be patient. Don't hurry.

Stretch the dough uniformly, with special attention to the thicker
parts. If a small hole appears, move away from it. Don't tease it.
If a large tear suddenly confronts you in a critical place, patch
with a piece taken from an end.

Stop when the dough has been stretched as thin as it can be without
a serious tear. Trim off the heavy border with scissors or a sharp
knife.

DRYING 10 min. While the dough is drying, peel and grate the apples
coarsely. Include some fmely sliced pieces to give the filling more
character.

Preheat oven to 3750 F. Prepare the baking pan.

FllLING 10 min.

BAKING 37fF.35*45 min.

FlNALSTEP
With a spoon, sprinkle melted shortening over the dough and follow
with bread crumbs, sugar, nuts and cmnamon.

Before spreading the apples, place them in a sieve and press out the
moisture with the side of a rubber scraper. Or squeeze out between
the hands.

Scatter the raisins and apples evenly over the lower third of the
dough (lengthwise). Place a row of drained cherries down the center
of the raisins and apples.

Grasp the cloth with both hands nearest the filling and gently lift
the dough to start it rolling, like a jelly roll. When the strudel
is complete, shape it uniformly with the hands.

Cut into lengths to fit the baking pan, and place each on the pan
with the edge underneath. Press open ends to close.

Brush strudel with melted butter or margarine.

Place on the middle rack of the oven. Halfway through the baking
period, turn the pan around to balance the heat distribution. Bake
until golden brown, 35 to 45 minutes in all.

Place pan on a rack to cool. When coo~ remove the strudels and place
on a board to cut into 2-inch pieces. Dust liberally with
confectioners' sugar before serving.

This freezes well. Rather than cut individual serv*ings, freeze the
length(s) of strudel. Be careful not to break the fragile crusts.
When reheating, place frozen strudel in a 350 F. oven for 20 minutes


----------

